# Express Shunt



## codedog (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone know the cpt code for removal of express shunt with scleral  patch graft for reinforcement  i have 67255 for scleral patch but the removal one  is it 66185? thanks


----------



## mbort (Sep 25, 2008)

67120-67121 for removal


----------

